# Asus rampage ii extreme Blue 2 pin wire



## BestSax (Mar 11, 2009)

New guy here.

Does anyone know what the blue wire that has two wires connected to what seems to be a 4 pin connector with the 3rd slot not punched to a really small plastic connector like the one used to illuminate the rear I/O board as well as a 2 pin connector?

This is really upsetting to me that I have an extra part and no not what it is used for.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok .. 







Which one is it?


----------



## Baer (Mar 11, 2009)

I am looking at my Rampage II as I type this and I do not see what you discribe. There is a small 3 wire connector that feeds the ROG loght but none of the three wires are blue.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ok ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think he means on the left side were you plug in the LCD poster.  Look just behind that.

Here's a good pic if it is it.
http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTIyNTY3MDUwODJsajM2TUswVEhfMV8yNl9sLmpwZw==



Baer said:


> I am looking at my Rampage II as I type this and I do not see what you discribe. There is a small 3 wire connector that feeds the ROG loght but none of the three wires are blue.



Maybe they changed the colors lol ?


Easy way to solve it is just register the mobo and ask them them selfs.


----------



## BestSax (Mar 11, 2009)

Okay, it was in the box, not connected to the MoBo.  It is blue wire (only 2 wires) that is twisted.  It has a four pin connector (black) (only holes in 1, 2 and 4, 3 is not punched open) and then it is connected to the little connector that looks like it goes into the ROG, from there, it is "daisy chained" (two wires in each pin four total) to an additional 2 pin connector that is only 2 pins thick.

Anything?

I tried attaching a picture.  We will see.


----------



## Baer (Mar 11, 2009)

The El pannel power connector????


----------



## Baer (Mar 11, 2009)

WTF, I did not get one of those. Waaaa, I want one. What does it do.
All kidding aside, please let us know when you find out. I really did not get one with my R-II Ex.


----------



## SeanG (Mar 11, 2009)

That small white connector looks like it would only fit one of them plugs where the start reset buttons are.

Now that I think of it,maybe that takes the place of the case power and reset button if you want to use just the motherboard buttons.Or do those buttons work on there own?


----------



## Baer (Mar 11, 2009)

I have asked in other forums about this wire. No one else has seen it either. Is it possiable that someone sliped it into the box to confuse you (and us?)
Look here
http://www.abxzone.com/forums/f41/rampage-ii-extreme-114705-3.html


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 11, 2009)

That just looks like an spdif connector.

For example you would use it to connect your mobos on-board audio to something like a GTX 260/280 (and other compatible cards) which have an spdif input, and then that allows the onboard sound to pass through the graphics card and out the HDMI connector, so you only need one cable from PC.


----------



## Asylum (Mar 11, 2009)

Sweet alex you beat me to it!!


----------



## Baer (Mar 11, 2009)

Ahhh, that may be correct. I did not get one with my R-II Ex however but there is one that came with my GTX 285 that looks like that.


----------



## technicks (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Baer (Mar 11, 2009)

Great gallery.


----------



## BestSax (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW!!!  You guys are amazing.  Yes, I understand now.

SPDIF from Graphics card.

Thank you!!!


----------

